# This Picture Says it All.....He And his Handlers Are Idiots...!



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*A. The phone is upside down.*
*B. The " Why Me " Cartoon behind the laptop screen.*
*C. Crib notes in full view.....what a f@#king buffoon.....






Not only are you DEMOCRATS CRIMINALS...
But...you are IDIOTS.*


----------

